# Open Hose Drying Method



## eadand2003 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have seen mentioned on here that the open hose method can help to reduce the time taken with a drying towel.

How does the open hose work, is it literally as it sounds, after washing, rinse the car down with an open hose? or do you need to hold it at a certain angle to the bodywork to encourage the water to sheet off etc?

I absolutely hate drying a car, I use two large metre square drying towels at the moment one for windows and one for bodywork and whilst they are great, it doesn't half take time so anything to speed up the process would be top banana especially when I am doing several cars for people in a day. Time is money!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

You will need to hold the open hose close to the paint surface and in the direction of slope of the panel so that the water flow is absolutely gentle and steady. Start from the top and move towards bottom. Hard to describe in words, so here are a couple of videos -











However, for this to work you need to have a good protection on the paint - preferably one which sheets fast.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Also don't splash the water around,keep it neat.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Never seen that before ! so after you've washed the car, do you rinse as normal, then use the open hose or do you rinse with open hose ?
And will that work on the roof, bonnet and boot lid, as they are flat it will just bead ? ! NO ?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Basically - My way is to flatten the end of a hose pipe to get a wide fan of water - then starting at the top of the car you slowly sweep across the panels to leave then fairly free of water 

ITs a good technique requires a little practice but once perfected saves a lot of drying


----------



## Tom P (Feb 25, 2013)

I just rinse it top to bottom working down the car, lol these experts seem to have much more technique!!


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Water sheeting is a bit of a black-art, once you try it and master it it seems easy and is very effective indeed. I use the method in dryer weather more than winter.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I am going to try this at the w/e, I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Drying with an open hose was one the best tips I ever got from this site. It makes fully drying a car so much easier and quicker. I wouldn't say there is any particualr art to it, but whatever you manage to do certainly helps a lot.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

neighbours look at you strange tho as it looks like your watering your car like a flower lol


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

I wash then rinse with a normal high pressure hose ... then dry with an open hose using filtered water.

The filter lasts ages this way as hardly any water is used once you get the technique right.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I rinse normally then this method to sheet the rest of the water off.

In winter i normally wash my car late on as its the only time i get, so most of the time i don't even dry it, saves time.


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

Filtered water is well worth a try if you can't dry after washing ...

If you don't want to buy a filter you could use bottled water poured from a watering can.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

F10N47 said:


> I wash then rinse with a normal high pressure hose ... then dry with an open hose using filtered water.
> 
> The filter lasts ages this way as hardly any water is used once you get the technique right.


What kind/make of filter are you using mate? I'm wanting one and just doing a bit research at the moment.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

If I'm honest, it seems like a huge waste of water to me. Would be curious to see how much water is wasted by doing this.

I'll stick with the blow dryer & towel. :thumb:


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

I power rinse the suds off with my Kranzle and then use a quick open hose from my filter to finish. No drying at all.


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

dstill said:


> What kind/make of filter are you using mate? I'm wanting one and just doing a bit research at the moment.


I have a Raceglaze filter which cost about £100. It seems a lot but the refills are only £40. So far I've managed 20+ washes with it and there's been no need to refill it.

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/400-litre-0ppm-car-washing-filter/

Only problem I found was how easily it fell over once connected ... the outlet is at the top so it's top heavy. I solved this by plumbing it inside the house and putting a garden tap on the outside wall.

If I were buying again I'd get the bigger size.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

F10N47 said:


> Filtered water is well worth a try if you can't dry after washing ...
> 
> If you don't want to buy a filter you could use bottled water poured from a watering can.


Is'nt it a bit expensive ? £100 + £40 for fefills !! just to rinse your car !
Even buying bottled water to do so !

Sorry, but I'd much rather use that money for other / new products.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Open hose and hot water (not HOT hot)!


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

chefy said:


> Is'nt it a bit expensive ? £100 + £40 for fefills !! just to rinse your car !
> Even buying bottled water to do so !
> 
> Sorry, but I'd much rather use that money for other / new products.


As is your prerogative


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

This is the one I have http://www.vyair.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=362

Expect to get at least a year from it washig a couple of cars a week judging by other peoples results.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Just use a watering can with no head. ]I've got a 7L one and that will Rinse most size of cars even 4x4s. I use a rinse aid in mine on un protected cars makes the drying easy :thumb:


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

F10N47 said:


> I have a Raceglaze filter which cost about £100. It seems a lot but the refills are only £40. So far I've managed 20+ washes with it and there's been no need to refill it.
> 
> http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/400-litre-0ppm-car-washing-filter/
> 
> ...


I'm interested about the size of these, what's your reason for going for a larger size mate, I'm about to buy one soon so would be really helpful to know to make sure I get the right size?


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I get good results sheeting with the low pressure stream from my Karcher pw at an acute angle to the bodywork.

Watering cans also get good results.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Apart from being very effective, it's also very therapeutic, especially after spraying with Hydro.:thumb:


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

dstill said:


> I'm interested about the size of these, what's your reason for going for a larger size mate, I'm about to buy one soon so would be really helpful to know to make sure I get the right size?


The larger size lasts a little longer.

To judge effectiveness of the resin you need a tester. This is the one I bought http://www.vyair.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=205


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

dstill said:


> I'm interested about the size of these, what's your reason for going for a larger size mate, I'm about to buy one soon so would be really helpful to know to make sure I get the right size?


I bought my 7L filter before I read this:

" ... many suppliers sell their customers small DI Vessels but fail to advise them that volume versus flow rate is key to resin performance. TDS levels can rise when the flow rate is too fast for the volume of resin. To avoid this happening completely we recommend that you only use a di vessel 11L or above ..."

Maybe it's just sales talk but it makes some sense. The ***** filter looks exactly the same as my Raceglaze item but it's quite a lot cheaper. If I were buying again I'd go for the 15.4L ***** filter.

http://www.*****.co.uk/divessels.htm

Don't have any doubts about buying one. It's the single most effective weapon in my cleaning kit! Rinsing with filtered water leaves a sort of 'flat' feel to the paintwork ... it's hard to describe but it certainly makes it easier to apply sealant and makes a noticeable difference to the clarity of reflections, even on a white car.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I can get either 11, 15 or 19 litre sizes all for the same price, do you think its worth going for the largest size given that the cost is the same for the vessel?

If the vessel I buy is larger it obviously will take more resin to fill it, does this mean that it will last longer before the resin needs replacing opposed to the smaller vessels?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I find this method especially useful when it's cold. (towel drying doesn't seem to cut it.)


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

All things being equal, the bigger vessel will last longer between refills. It might be worth finding out if the resin 'goes off' after a time as a bigger vessel means the resin will be in there for longer. Resin quality is important, too.


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh, if you get the bigger size be aware that it falls further if you pull it over. I managed to scratch my rear diffuser with just a 7L vessel so a 19L one could cause some serious carnage!


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Where is the vessel placed, at the beginning of the hose near the tap)or to the end nearer the nozzle? I fit doesn't matter where it is placed I was thinking of maybe fixing the vessel to my garage wall with some sort of clamps,


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

dstill said:


> Where is the vessel placed, at the beginning of the hose near the tap)or to the end nearer the nozzle? I fit doesn't matter where it is placed I was thinking of maybe fixing the vessel to my garage wall with some sort of clamps,


The vessel needs to be placed near to the tap.

I bought a water filter - refurbished off eBay for £21 and bought the resin for around £40. Refillable. Great price and works a treat.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dstill said:


> Where is the vessel placed, at the beginning of the hose near the tap)or to the end nearer the nozzle? I fit doesn't matter where it is placed I was thinking of maybe fixing the vessel to my garage wall with some sort of clamps,


It can be placed anywhere in the line so attaching it to a wall is a good idea, I had the larger size vessel and certainly wouldn't want it toppling over anywhere near a car.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> The vessel needs to be placed near to the tap.
> 
> I bought a water filter - refurbished off eBay for £21 and bought the resin for around £40. Refillable. Great price and works a treat.


Have you got a link to the one you bought mate, was that including delivery? Was it second hand as that's a good price?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

dstill said:


> Have you got a link to the one you bought mate, was that including delivery? Was it second hand as that's a good price?


This is the eBay item number. I offered a price and it was accepted. Originally £30.
151196011646

As I said its refurbished 👍


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Very interesting technique! Will have to try this next time I clean the car.


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Been doing this for a while with my DI vessel and normally get great results. 

Left my car for an hour after rinsing today while I washed my van and noticed a few water spots when I came back to my black car. 

It was however very windy here today and I put it down to the wind drying the car faster than I could flush the jetwashed normal rinse water. I just gave it a quick once over with QD to remove the minor spotting and no harm done but I probably will just dry it normally if its that windy again.


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe your resin is going off? But then it is quite difficult rinsing every last drop of tap water off. Do you a hardness tester?


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

I do, I'll test it today.


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

rhinoman said:


> I do, I'll test it today.


236, that would explain it, so my 11.7 vessel has lasted 3 or 4 months doing generally two vehicles a week just for the final rinse so probably 30/40 rinses. My standard water is not great at 436.

Vyair have a replacement 25l bag of resin for £73.14, best part of a £1 a rinse on that basis. I suppose that would improve a bit if I used two vessels in series...


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Using two in series is recommended. So your current resin is still lowering the TDS by quite a way but just not to zero. If you bought another 11.7L vessel for £85 with resin (5% discount for returning customers) you would probably get better value for money as second vessel (nearest your car) having less work to do as first vessel (nearest your tap) still partially effective.


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Suba said:


> Using two in series is recommended. So your current resin is still lowering the TDS by quite a way but just not to zero. If you bought another 11.7L vessel for £85 with resin (5% discount for returning customers) you would probably get better value for money as second vessel (nearest your car) having less work to do as first vessel (nearest your tap) still partially effective.


Thought that was a good shout, do you know the returning customer code?


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Suba said:


> PM sent.


Cheers for that, second one now ordered.


----------

